# normal Leg press vs. angled foot platform leg press



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2008)

Angled foot





Normal


Does the angle of the platform matter much training or injury wise? I'm probably gonna throw a leg press in my basement for me and others to use. I just wanted to get the pros/cons of the platform part from someone with knowledge. I always used the traditional one at the gym but lately have been seeing the angled ones more frequently.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2008)

Any takers?


----------



## biggfly (May 18, 2008)

Can't see any difference it would make. It is slight in foot angle difference, prob more a comfort thing than anything. Like squats, one can vary their stance width wise, etc. to a comfortable position without really changing the exercise effectiveness.


----------



## Witchblade (May 18, 2008)

Use the one that mimics your natural squatting foot position best. The others just cause (even more) faulty bio-motor patterns.


----------

